# sub box question



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Does any place make a dual 10" ported box that's 30" wide max. Anything wider will run into my cylinders in my trunk. I'm trying to find a box that'll fit on the trunk shelf and clear my 4 x 10's. I know I know, I should ditch the 4 x 10's but I wanna see how my system sounds before I start changing shit out. Oh btw its on an '83 Regal


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I could probally design something for you. What kind of subs and could you post a pic of your trunk. I have a 83 regal and i know that it is a tight fit to get anything in there.:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I was looking online for a box but couldn't find one. I scored one at a flea market but unsure of the cu. ft.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

wannabelowrider said:


> I was looking online for a box but couldn't find one. I scored one at a flea market but unsure of the cu. ft.


Good luck, if ya need anything hit me up. :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

cl1965ss said:


> Good luck, if ya need anything hit me up. :thumbsup:


Thanks bro I appreciate the help. I'll keep u in mind.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> I was looking online for a box but couldn't find one. I scored one at a flea market but unsure of the cu. ft.


If you are unsure of the total cu ft just figure it out. Easy enough to do....just take measurements of the inside dimensions in the box.

(Length x Width x Depth)/1728

If it is a ported box it becomes a little more involved, but for the most part that will give you a rough cubic footage


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool, I'll check it out a little later. Thanks Cutty. :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What's that white fill stuff do for the sound?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> What's that white fill stuff do for the sound?


It's Poly fill. It makes the subwoofer act like it is in a larger enclosure than it really is.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

79 cutty said:


> It's Poly fill. It makes the subwoofer act like it is in a larger enclosure than it really is.


That might help with my application since my box is a bit smaller. Is it all the same or is there anything particular I should look for when shopping?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

You just want to buy Polyfill. Can find it on basically any online car audio dealers site.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

79 cutty said:


> You just want to buy Polyfill. Can find it on basically any online car audio dealers site.


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

A I guess so


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

79 cutty said:


> If you are unsure of the total cu ft just figure it out. Easy enough to do....just take measurements of the inside dimensions in the box.
> 
> (Length x Width x Depth)/1728
> 
> If it is a ported box it becomes a little more involved, but for the most part that will give you a rough cubic footage


How do I put inches in decimal form to figure out cubic feet?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

you don't need to put it into decimal form. For instance if your box was 12.5" x 28" x 18" you just do the math like so:

(12.5 x 28 x 18)/1728 which equals 6300/1728

which then equals 3.646 or in other words your box would be 3.646 cu ft. 

a 1 cu ft box is 12 x 12 x 12 or (1728)

So essentially what you are doing is taking the area you have, and dividing it by 1 cu ft. 

Hope that makes sense and clears it up


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

If you are asking how you would put something like 8 11/16" into decimal form then all you have to do is divide. 

11/16=.6875

so you would have 8.6875"


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

See I thought so but didn't wanna sound like an idiot if I was wrong. I measured the inside of my box but measured only one chamber. I have the measurements written down at home. Am I supposed to measure the entire box or just one chamber at a time? BTW its ported down the middle between both chambers. Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

You need to take the entire inside dimensions. If it is one big chamber just do as mentioned above....if the box is seperated into the two chambers it is probably safe to assume they are the same size so you would just multiply your length by two and that should be close. You aren't really going to get exact cu ft unless you measure each chamber individually, but you are just looking to get a rough idea of the cu ft you are working with and if it is sufficient for your needs.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Coo thanks Cutty. Imma check it out after work. I'm just curious on cu ft since subs have a recommended area. I will be using poly-fill more than likely too so. Oh yea, what a good size speaker wire I should use when wiring my subs to the box terminals then to the amp?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Depends on how much power you are running, but 12 ga is a pretty safe decision to go with.....I'd probably say no less than 16 ga.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Great! If the amp I have still works I'll be using an old school RF Punch 150


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Personal preference....but IMO can't go wrong with old school RF


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

79 cutty said:


> Personal preference....but IMO can't go wrong with old school RF


:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok this is what is measured. Note: these are near exact
Depth- 12 5/8 = 12.625
Width- 10 7/16 (per chamber) x 2 = 20.875
Heigth- 10 5/8 = 10.625

12.625 x 20.875 x 10.625 = 2800.186 / 1728 = 1.620 cu ft(entire box)/ 2 = 0.810 cu ft (per chamber) Is this right?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I didn't double check the math, but yeah....that's how you would do it, and it looks correct.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

now with the poly-fill, it should hopefully help with the sound. I have a lot more questions to come later and I will post them here instead of posting a new topic. Like wiring configurations for dual 4 ohms and what not. First I gotta see if the amp I have still works. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok I just got a new plug for my Punch 150 amp but the wire colors don't match the description on the bottom of the amp. Also the lettering on the bottom of the amp are scraped off in some places so I can't determine where a couple of the wire go. BTW its a 6 pin harness. So my question is, does anyone know which wires go where. I need to test this amp out to see if it works.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I would just contact RF about it and hopefully they can help you. Otherwise google it. Been a while since I have worked on one of those so I can't remember off the top of my head, but if you do a little searching you should be able to figure it out pretty easily.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok thanks


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I think I figured out the layout from another forums site for the plug I bought. What's the worst that can happen if my layout is wrong?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

If there is external fusing on the amp there is a good chance you will pop that......or worst case scenario you pop the amp.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

There's No visible fuse anywhere that I can see


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Then you would have to externally fuse the amp...and you would risk popping hte amp if wired wrong. I would just call RF or see if you can pull up the owners manual online.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is the owner's manual...should help

http://autosound21.co.kr/shop/board_data/automanual/Punch_45_75_150.pdf


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

79 cutty said:


> Here is the owner's manual...should help
> 
> http://autosound21.co.kr/shop/board_data/automanual/Punch_45_75_150.pdf


Thank You very much Cutty. That's exactly what I was looking for. 
I'm gonna test the amp out this weekend on my boys system since he already has everything ran.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Thank You very much Cutty. That's exactly what I was looking for.
> I'm gonna test the amp out this weekend on my boys system since he already has everything ran.


No problem....best of luck.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

As suspected, my amp is toast. Since my brother in law knows more about car audio than I do I had him hook it up to his system and he said as soon as he made the last connection, the speakers made a sudden thud then got hot and started smoking. The red indicator light came on but that was it.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't have $300-$500 to spend on an amp and sonic electronix recommends these amps for my 2 07CVR104's. Which might be the best buy?
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/Matching-Subwoofers-Amps/2-Kicker-07CVR104-8361


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

that box is way to small i would make a different face and do some sa 8 or something along those lines or a single large 10...u can get that amp fixed too..


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Can't afford Sundown.


----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

Just wonder if anyone know some good dementions for two 15" L7 in a monte carlo it would be greatly appreciated and i have a 1600 watt memphis amp.


----------

